# Bristol's Pills



## SergioWilkins (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone know anything about this one?

  Front: "BRISTOL'S / PILLS"
  L-Panel: "VEGETALES" (sp?)
  R-Panel: "NEW YORK"
  Back: "PILDORAS de BRISTOL"

  Original contents, too!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm surprised that's not in Matts book. A quick search found a number of ads and even a pontil variant.
 I'd have to say it's between 1860-1900 from what I found of general info.


----------



## SergioWilkins (Nov 10, 2012)

Did a little digging and came up with this in an 1899 newspaper:

  http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1888&dat=18991230&id=N-omAAAAIBAJ&sjid=V2ADAAAAIBAJ&pg=4789,2716383


----------

